# [SOFT] Xorg sin hal...

## achaw

Hace un tiempito empeze a usar hal+ivman, por lo que agregue la use hal al make.conf; despues actualize las X y me empezaron a aparecer estos demonios:

```
hal-addon-keyb
```

Por lo que asumi, que xorg se habia compilado con dicha use. La cosa es que las X empezaron a estar "mas lentas" es una sensacion, estuve buceando por los logs y no pude encontrar nada raro, por lo que no tengo "pruebas" de lo que estoy manifestando, solo lo siento (y no, no soy jedi  :Smile: ). Le personalize las uses a xorg-server en /etc/package.use y le quite hal...pero siguen apareciendo esos pequeños demonios (y no, no soy Homero  :Very Happy: ). Doy algo de info:

```
* x11-base/xorg-server

     Available versions:  1.3.0.0-r4 1.3.0.0-r5 1.3.0.0-r6 ~1.4.0.90-r3 ~1.4.2 [M]~*1.4.99.902 {3dfx debug dmx dri hal input_devices_acecad input_devices_aiptek input_devices_calcomp input_devices_citron input_devices_digitaledge input_devices_dmc input_devices_dynapro input_devices_elo2300 input_devices_elographics input_devices_evdev input_devices_fpit input_devices_hyperpen input_devices_jamstudio input_devices_joystick input_devices_keyboard input_devices_magellan input_devices_microtouch input_devices_mouse input_devices_mutouch input_devices_palmax input_devices_penmount input_devices_spaceorb input_devices_summa input_devices_synaptics input_devices_tek4957 input_devices_ur98 input_devices_vmmouse input_devices_void input_devices_wacom ipv6 kdrive minimal nptl sdl video_cards_apm video_cards_ark video_cards_chips video_cards_cirrus video_cards_cyrix video_cards_dummy video_cards_epson video_cards_fbdev video_cards_fglrx video_cards_geode video_cards_glint video_cards_i128 video_cards_i740 video_cards_i810 video_cards_impact video_cards_imstt video_cards_mach64 video_cards_mga video_cards_neomagic video_cards_newport video_cards_nsc video_cards_nv video_cards_nvidia video_cards_r128 video_cards_radeon video_cards_radeonhd video_cards_rendition video_cards_s3 video_cards_s3virge video_cards_savage video_cards_siliconmotion video_cards_sis video_cards_sisusb video_cards_sunbw2 video_cards_suncg14 video_cards_suncg3 video_cards_suncg6 video_cards_sunffb video_cards_sunleo video_cards_suntcx video_cards_tdfx video_cards_tga video_cards_trident video_cards_tseng video_cards_v4l video_cards_vermilion video_cards_vesa video_cards_vga video_cards_via video_cards_vmware video_cards_voodoo video_cards_xgi xorg xprint}

     Installed versions:  Version: 1.3.0.0-r6

                          Date:    18:50:40 28/06/08

                          USE:     dri input_devices_evdev input_devices_joystick input_devices_keyboard input_devices_mouse ipv6 nptl sdl video_cards_nvidia video_cards_vesa video_cards_vga xorg xprint -3dfx -debug -dmx -input_devices_acecad -input_devices_aiptek -input_devices_calcomp -input_devices_citron -input_devices_digitaledge -input_devices_dmc -input_devices_dynapro -input_devices_elo2300 -input_devices_elographics -input_devices_fpit -input_devices_hyperpen -input_devices_jamstudio -input_devices_magellan -input_devices_microtouch -input_devices_mutouch -input_devices_palmax -input_devices_penmount -input_devices_spaceorb -input_devices_summa -input_devices_synaptics -input_devices_tek4957 -input_devices_ur98 -input_devices_vmmouse -input_devices_void -input_devices_wacom -kdrive -minimal -video_cards_apm -video_cards_ark -video_cards_chips -video_cards_cirrus -video_cards_cyrix -video_cards_dummy -video_cards_epson -video_cards_fbdev -video_cards_fglrx -video_cards_glint -video_cards_i128 -video_cards_i740 -video_cards_i810 -video_cards_impact -video_cards_imstt -video_cards_mach64 -video_cards_mga -video_cards_neomagic -video_cards_newport -video_cards_nsc -video_cards_nv -video_cards_r128 -video_cards_radeon -video_cards_rendition -video_cards_s3 -video_cards_s3virge -video_cards_savage -video_cards_siliconmotion -video_cards_sis -video_cards_sisusb -video_cards_sunbw2 -video_cards_suncg14 -video_cards_suncg3 -video_cards_suncg6 -video_cards_sunffb -video_cards_sunleo -video_cards_suntcx -video_cards_tdfx -video_cards_tga -video_cards_trident -video_cards_tseng -video_cards_v4l -video_cards_via -video_cards_vmware -video_cards_voodoo

     Best versions/slot:  1.3.0.0-r6

     Homepage:            http://xorg.freedesktop.org/

     Description:         X.Org X servers

     License:             xorg-server MIT
```

Mi pregunta obvia es...podria ser esto la causa de mis males?

Saludos

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Que placa de video estabas usando antes de la Geforce 6200? No entiendo como puede ir mas lento ahora que disponés de una de esas... 

Desactivá compiz hombre!!  :Very Happy: 

Salud!

----------

## achaw

 *Inodoro_Pereyra wrote:*   

> Que placa de video estabas usando antes de la Geforce 6200? No entiendo como puede ir mas lento ahora que disponés de una de esas... 
> 
> Desactivá compiz hombre!! 
> 
> Salud!

 

Jejeje, mi escritorio se compone de fluxbox, Rox-filer, conky y root-tail...ni multiplicandolos por 1000 consumirian lo que compiz. En cuanto al cambio de placa, el problema habia empezado antes, cuando empeze a notar el problema, y ya, con la Intel Integrada que usaba i810.

Saludos

----------

## AnimAlf

Un consejo.

Con las X como se comentó hace poco por aquí. Más o menos todas las tarjetas tienen su DRI y pueden funcionar correctamente al nivel que uno desea.

Bien, cuando eso ocurre. Igualar la versión en /etc/portage/packages.mask o /etc/portage/packages.keywords ya que como sabeis, el constante desarrollo hace que no paren de aparecer actualizaciones, éstas son globales, se considera estable o inestable a un global, que no es ni mucho menos un total.

Lo digo por que eso que te ocurre, creo yo que nos ha ocurrido a muchos. Y es horrible, después de lo que cuesta tener un entorno en condiciones obtimas para lo cotidiano de cada uno, dejarselo perder por actualizaciones que quizás estropearán el esfuerzo.

Quiero decir que la actualización de ello sea a petición de cada uno. Que duele perder la acceleración y luego no volverla a encontar ni a la de 50.000 x nex

Me ocurrió con los drivers de ati en amd64 y ... si lo recuerdo ... NUNCA MÁS.

Suerte en ello, lamento no poder ayudarte.

Jolines, que montón de rollo para decir que no se. Bueno, a miniclorianizarnos y vitalizarnos X'D

(¯`·._.·-oOOoo-<| S4LUDo5 |>-oOOoo-·._.·´¯)

----------

## achaw

 *AnimAlf wrote:*   

> Jolines, que montón de rollo para decir que no se. Bueno, a miniclorianizarnos y vitalizarnos X'D

 

Tu lo has dicho. De mas esta decir que la aceleracion funciona a la perfeccion y por ahi no viene el problema. Las X estan menos "responsivas" (invento una palabra).

Saludos

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Achaw, se puede ver tu xorg.conf? Estás usando algún tipo de composite?

Salud!

----------

## achaw

 *Inodoro_Pereyra wrote:*   

> Achaw, se puede ver tu xorg.conf? Estás usando algún tipo de composite?
> 
> Salud!

 

No uso composite ni aiglx aunque estan activados...lo posteo:

```
Section "ServerLayout"

   Identifier     "X.Org Configured"

   Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0

   InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

   InputDevice    "PS/2 Mouse" "CorePointer"

   InputDevice    "Serial Mouse" "CorePointer"

   InputDevice    "USB Mouse" "CorePointer"

   Option       "AIGLX" "true"

EndSection

Section "Files"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/util"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/encodings"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/misc"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/local"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/corefonts"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/default"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/TTF"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/default/ghostscript"

EndSection

Section "Module"

   Load  "dbe"

   SubSection "extmod"

      Option       "omit xfree86-dga"

   EndSubSection

   Load  "type1"

   Load  "speedo"

   Load  "freetype"

   Load  "glx"

#   Load  "dri"

#   Load  "GLcore"

   Load  "bitmap"

   Load  "ddc"

   Load  "int10"

   Load  "record"

   Load  "vbe"

EndSection

Section "ServerFlags"

   Option       "AllowMouseOpenFail" "true"

   Option       "blank time" "0"

   Option       "standby time" "0"

   Option       "suspend time" "0"

   Option       "off time" "0"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Keyboard0"

   Driver      "kbd"

   Option       "CoreKeyboard"

   Option       "XkbRules" "xorg"

   Option       "XkbModel" "pc105"

   Option       "XkbLayout" "es"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Serial Mouse"

   Driver      "mouse"

   Option       "Protocol" "Microsoft"

   Option       "Device" "/dev/ttyS0"

   Option       "Emulate3Buttons" "true"

   Option       "Emulate3Timeout" "70"

   Option       "SendCoreEvents" "true"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "PS/2 Mouse"

   Driver      "mouse"

   Option       "Protocol" "IMPS/2"

   Option       "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

   Option       "Emulate3Buttons" "true"

   Option       "Emulate3Timeout" "70"

   Option       "SendCoreEvents" "true"

   Option       "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "USB Mouse"

   Driver      "mouse"

   Option       "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

   Option       "SendCoreEvents" "true"

   Option       "Protocol" "IMPS/2"

   Option       "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

   Option       "Buttons" "5"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

   Identifier   "LCD"

#   HorizSync    30.0 - 81.0

#   VertRefresh  56.0 - 75.0

   Option       "DPMS"

   Option       "ReducedBlanking"

#Modeline "1280×1024_75.00" 138.54 1280 1368 1504 1728 1024 1025 1028 1069 -HSync +Vsync

EndSection

#Section "Device"

#   Identifier  "Intel Corporation 82865G Integrated Graphics Device"

#   Driver      "i810"

#   VideoRam    65536

#   Option       "DRI" "True"

#   Option       "NoAccel" "false"

#   BusID       "PCI:0:2:0"

#   Option      "XAANoOffscreenPixmaps" "true" 

#EndSection

 Section "Device"

  Identifier "GeForce 6200"

  Driver     "nvidia"

 # VideoRam   65536

Option     "NoLogo" "true"

Option      "DPMS" "TRUE"

Option "NvAGP" "1"

Option      "AddARGBGLXVisuals" "true"

Option "DynamicTwinView"  "False"

 EndSection

Section "Screen"

   Identifier "Screen0"

   Device     "GeForce 6200"

   Monitor    "LCD"

   DefaultDepth     24

   SubSection "Display"

      Depth     16

      Modes    "1280×1024" "1024×768" "800×600" "640×480"

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Depth     24

      Modes    "1280×1024" "1024×768" "800×600" "640×480"

   EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "DRI"

   Mode         0666

EndSection

Section "Extensions"

   Option       "Composite" "Enable"

EndSection

```

Y mi Xorg.0.log:

```

X Window System Version 1.3.0

Release Date: 19 April 2007

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0, Release 1.3

Build Operating System: UNKNOWN 

Current Operating System: Linux fionahost 2.6.22-gentoo-r2 #41 Tue Jul 1 23:29:04 ART 2008 i686

Build Date: 28 June 2008

   Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

   to make sure that you have the latest version.

Module Loader present

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

   (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

   (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Thu Jul  3 17:22:08 2008

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

(==) ServerLayout "X.Org Configured"

(**) |-->Screen "Screen0" (0)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "LCD"

(**) Option "ReducedBlanking"

(**) |   |-->Device "GeForce 6200"

(**) |-->Input Device "Keyboard0"

(**) |-->Input Device "PS/2 Mouse"

(**) |-->Input Device "Serial Mouse"

(**) |-->Input Device "USB Mouse"

(WW) Duplicate core pointer devices.  Removing core pointer attribute from "Serial Mouse"

(WW) Duplicate core pointer devices.  Removing core pointer attribute from "USB Mouse"

(**) FontPath set to:

   /usr/share/fonts/util,

   /usr/share/fonts/encodings,

   /usr/share/fonts/misc,

   /usr/share/fonts/local,

   /usr/share/fonts/corefonts,

   /usr/share/fonts,

   /usr/share/fonts/default,

   /usr/share/fonts/TTF,

   /usr/share/fonts/default/ghostscript

(==) RgbPath set to "/usr/share/X11/rgb"

(==) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib/xorg/modules"

(**) Option "AllowMouseOpenFail" "true"

(**) Option "BlankTime" "0"

(**) Option "StandbyTime" "0"

(**) Option "SuspendTime" "0"

(**) Option "OffTime" "0"

(**) Option "AIGLX" "true"

(**) Extension "Composite" is enabled

(WW) Open ACPI failed (/var/run/acpid.socket) (Connection refused)

(II) No APM support in BIOS or kernel

(II) Loader magic: 0x81dd5c0

(II) Module ABI versions:

   X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.3

   X.Org Video Driver: 1.2

   X.Org XInput driver : 0.7

   X.Org Server Extension : 0.3

   X.Org Font Renderer : 0.5

(II) Loader running on linux

(II) LoadModule: "pcidata"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libpcidata.so

(II) Module pcidata: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.2

(++) using VT number 7

(II) PCI: PCI scan (all values are in hex)

(II) PCI: 00:00:0: chip 8086,2570 card 1849,2570 rev 02 class 06,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:02:0: chip 8086,2572 card 1849,0000 rev 02 class 03,80,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1d:0: chip 8086,24d2 card 1849,24d0 rev 02 class 0c,03,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:1d:1: chip 8086,24d4 card 1849,24d0 rev 02 class 0c,03,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1d:2: chip 8086,24d7 card 1849,24d0 rev 02 class 0c,03,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1d:3: chip 8086,24de card 1849,24d0 rev 02 class 0c,03,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1d:7: chip 8086,24dd card 1849,24d0 rev 02 class 0c,03,20 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1e:0: chip 8086,244e card 0000,0000 rev c2 class 06,04,00 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:1f:0: chip 8086,24d0 card 0000,0000 rev 02 class 06,01,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:1f:1: chip 8086,24db card 1849,24d0 rev 02 class 01,01,8a hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1f:2: chip 8086,24d1 card 1849,24d1 rev 02 class 01,01,8f hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1f:3: chip 8086,24d3 card 1849,24d0 rev 02 class 0c,05,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1f:5: chip 8086,24d5 card 1849,9739 rev 02 class 04,01,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 01:00:0: chip 10de,0221 card 0000,0391 rev a1 class 03,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 01:02:0: chip 109e,036e card 0000,0000 rev 11 class 04,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 01:02:1: chip 109e,0878 card 0000,0000 rev 11 class 04,80,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 01:03:0: chip 11c1,0442 card 11c1,0440 rev 01 class 07,80,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 01:05:0: chip 10ec,8139 card 1849,8139 rev 10 class 02,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: End of PCI scan

(II) Intel Bridge workaround enabled

(II) Host-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 0: bridge is at (0:0:0), (0,0,1), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 0 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 0 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) Bus 0 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) Subtractive PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 1: bridge is at (0:30:0), (0,1,1), BCTRL: 0x000a (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 1 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x0000b000 - 0x0000bfff (0x1000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 1 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xfa500000 - 0xfe5fffff (0x4100000) MX[B]

(II) Bus 1 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xca300000 - 0xea3fffff (0x20100000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-ISA bridge:

(II) Bus -1: bridge is at (0:31:0), (0,-1,-1), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(--) PCI: (0:2:0) Intel Corporation 82865G Integrated Graphics Controller rev 2, Mem @ 0xf0000000/27, 0xfe780000/19, I/O @ 0xec00/3

(--) PCI:*(1:0:0) nVidia Corporation NV44A [GeForce 6200] rev 161, Mem @ 0xfd000000/24, 0xd0000000/28, 0xfc000000/24, BIOS @ 0xfe5e0000/17

(--) PCI: (1:2:0) Brooktree Corporation Bt878 Video Capture rev 17, Mem @ 0xea3fe000/12

(II) Addressable bus resource ranges are

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) OS-reported resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) PCI Memory resource overlap reduced 0xfe800000 from 0xfebfffff to 0xfe7fffff

(II) Active PCI resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0xfe5df800 - 0xfe5df8ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0xfe5dfc00 - 0xfe5dfcff (0x100) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0xea3ff000 - 0xea3fffff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0xfe77f400 - 0xfe77f4ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xfe77f800 - 0xfe77f9ff (0x200) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x60000000 - 0x600003ff (0x400) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xfe77fc00 - 0xfe77ffff (0x400) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xfe800000 - 0xfe7fffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [8] -1   0   0xea3fe000 - 0xea3fefff (0x1000) MX[B](B)

   [9] -1   0   0xca300000 - 0xca31ffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

   [10] -1   0   0xfc000000 - 0xfcffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [11] -1   0   0xd0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

   [12] -1   0   0xfd000000 - 0xfdffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [13] -1   0   0xfe780000 - 0xfe7fffff (0x80000) MX[B](B)

   [14] -1   0   0xf0000000 - 0xf7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [15] -1   0   0x0000b400 - 0x0000b4ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x0000b800 - 0x0000b8ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x0000bc00 - 0x0000bc07 (0x8) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x0000d400 - 0x0000d43f (0x40) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x0000d800 - 0x0000d8ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x00000400 - 0x0000041f (0x20) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x0000c000 - 0x0000c00f (0x10) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x0000c400 - 0x0000c403 (0x4) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x0000c800 - 0x0000c807 (0x8) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x0000cc00 - 0x0000cc03 (0x4) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x0000d000 - 0x0000d007 (0x8) IX[B]

   [26] -1   0   0x0000fc00 - 0x0000fc0f (0x10) IX[B]

   [27] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f0 (0x1) IX[B]

   [28] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f7 (0x8) IX[B]

   [29] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f0 (0x1) IX[B]

   [30] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f7 (0x8) IX[B]

   [31] -1   0   0x0000e800 - 0x0000e81f (0x20) IX[B]

   [32] -1   0   0x0000e400 - 0x0000e41f (0x20) IX[B]

   [33] -1   0   0x0000e000 - 0x0000e01f (0x20) IX[B]

   [34] -1   0   0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dc1f (0x20) IX[B]

   [35] -1   0   0x0000ec00 - 0x0000ec07 (0x8) IX[B](B)

(II) Active PCI resource ranges after removing overlaps:

   [0] -1   0   0xfe5df800 - 0xfe5df8ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0xfe5dfc00 - 0xfe5dfcff (0x100) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0xea3ff000 - 0xea3fffff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0xfe77f400 - 0xfe77f4ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xfe77f800 - 0xfe77f9ff (0x200) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x60000000 - 0x600003ff (0x400) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xfe77fc00 - 0xfe77ffff (0x400) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xfe800000 - 0xfe7fffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [8] -1   0   0xea3fe000 - 0xea3fefff (0x1000) MX[B](B)

   [9] -1   0   0xca300000 - 0xca31ffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

   [10] -1   0   0xfc000000 - 0xfcffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [11] -1   0   0xd0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

   [12] -1   0   0xfd000000 - 0xfdffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [13] -1   0   0xfe780000 - 0xfe7fffff (0x80000) MX[B](B)

   [14] -1   0   0xf0000000 - 0xf7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [15] -1   0   0x0000b400 - 0x0000b4ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x0000b800 - 0x0000b8ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x0000bc00 - 0x0000bc07 (0x8) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x0000d400 - 0x0000d43f (0x40) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x0000d800 - 0x0000d8ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x00000400 - 0x0000041f (0x20) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x0000c000 - 0x0000c00f (0x10) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x0000c400 - 0x0000c403 (0x4) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x0000c800 - 0x0000c807 (0x8) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x0000cc00 - 0x0000cc03 (0x4) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x0000d000 - 0x0000d007 (0x8) IX[B]

   [26] -1   0   0x0000fc00 - 0x0000fc0f (0x10) IX[B]

   [27] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f0 (0x1) IX[B]

   [28] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f7 (0x8) IX[B]

   [29] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f0 (0x1) IX[B]

   [30] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f7 (0x8) IX[B]

   [31] -1   0   0x0000e800 - 0x0000e81f (0x20) IX[B]

   [32] -1   0   0x0000e400 - 0x0000e41f (0x20) IX[B]

   [33] -1   0   0x0000e000 - 0x0000e01f (0x20) IX[B]

   [34] -1   0   0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dc1f (0x20) IX[B]

   [35] -1   0   0x0000ec00 - 0x0000ec07 (0x8) IX[B](B)

(II) OS-reported resource ranges after removing overlaps with PCI:

   [0] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) All system resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xfe5df800 - 0xfe5df8ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xfe5dfc00 - 0xfe5dfcff (0x100) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xea3ff000 - 0xea3fffff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xfe77f400 - 0xfe77f4ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xfe77f800 - 0xfe77f9ff (0x200) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0x60000000 - 0x600003ff (0x400) MX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0xfe77fc00 - 0xfe77ffff (0x400) MX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0xfe800000 - 0xfe7fffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [12] -1   0   0xea3fe000 - 0xea3fefff (0x1000) MX[B](B)

   [13] -1   0   0xca300000 - 0xca31ffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

   [14] -1   0   0xfc000000 - 0xfcffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [15] -1   0   0xd0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

   [16] -1   0   0xfd000000 - 0xfdffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [17] -1   0   0xfe780000 - 0xfe7fffff (0x80000) MX[B](B)

   [18] -1   0   0xf0000000 - 0xf7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [19] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x0000b400 - 0x0000b4ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x0000b800 - 0x0000b8ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x0000bc00 - 0x0000bc07 (0x8) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x0000d400 - 0x0000d43f (0x40) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x0000d800 - 0x0000d8ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [26] -1   0   0x00000400 - 0x0000041f (0x20) IX[B]

   [27] -1   0   0x0000c000 - 0x0000c00f (0x10) IX[B]

   [28] -1   0   0x0000c400 - 0x0000c403 (0x4) IX[B]

   [29] -1   0   0x0000c800 - 0x0000c807 (0x8) IX[B]

   [30] -1   0   0x0000cc00 - 0x0000cc03 (0x4) IX[B]

   [31] -1   0   0x0000d000 - 0x0000d007 (0x8) IX[B]

   [32] -1   0   0x0000fc00 - 0x0000fc0f (0x10) IX[B]

   [33] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f0 (0x1) IX[B]

   [34] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f7 (0x8) IX[B]

   [35] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f0 (0x1) IX[B]

   [36] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f7 (0x8) IX[B]

   [37] -1   0   0x0000e800 - 0x0000e81f (0x20) IX[B]

   [38] -1   0   0x0000e400 - 0x0000e41f (0x20) IX[B]

   [39] -1   0   0x0000e000 - 0x0000e01f (0x20) IX[B]

   [40] -1   0   0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dc1f (0x20) IX[B]

   [41] -1   0   0x0000ec00 - 0x0000ec07 (0x8) IX[B](B)

(II) LoadModule: "dbe"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libdbe.so

(II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

(II) LoadModule: "extmod"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libextmod.so

(II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(II) Loading extension SHAPE

(II) Loading extension MIT-SUNDRY-NONSTANDARD

(II) Loading extension BIG-REQUESTS

(II) Loading extension SYNC

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

(II) Loading extension XC-MISC

(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

(II) Loading extension XFree86-Misc

(II) Loading extension DPMS

(II) Loading extension TOG-CUP

(II) Loading extension Extended-Visual-Information

(II) Loading extension XVideo

(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

(II) Loading extension X-Resource

(II) LoadModule: "type1"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/fonts//libtype1.so

(II) Module type1: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.0.2

   Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

   ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.5

(II) Loading font Type1

(II) LoadModule: "freetype"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/fonts//libfreetype.so

(II) Module freetype: vendor="X.Org Foundation & the After X-TT Project"

   compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 2.1.0

   Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

   ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.5

(II) Loading font FreeType

(II) LoadModule: "glx"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libglx.so

(II) Module glx: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"

   compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.1

(II) NVIDIA GLX Module  169.09  Fri Jan 11 15:31:25 PST 2008

(II) Loading extension GLX

(II) LoadModule: "ddc"(II) Module already built-in

(II) LoadModule: "int10"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libint10.so

(II) Module int10: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.2

(II) LoadModule: "record"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//librecord.so

(II) Module record: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.13.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(II) Loading extension RECORD

(II) LoadModule: "vbe"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libvbe.so

(II) Module vbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.1.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.2

(II) LoadModule: "nvidia"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers//nvidia_drv.so

(II) Module nvidia: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"

   compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Video Driver

(II) LoadModule: "kbd"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input//kbd_drv.so

(II) Module kbd: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.1.0

   Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

   ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.7

(II) LoadModule: "mouse"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input//mouse_drv.so

(II) Module mouse: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.2.3

   Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

   ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.7

(II) NVIDIA dlloader X Driver  169.09  Fri Jan 11 14:41:00 PST 2008

(II) NVIDIA Unified Driver for all Supported NVIDIA GPUs

(II) Primary Device is: PCI 01:00:0

(--) Assigning device section with no busID to primary device

(--) Chipset NVIDIA GPU found

(II) Loading sub module "fb"

(II) LoadModule: "fb"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libfb.so

(II) Module fb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.3

(II) Loading sub module "wfb"

(II) LoadModule: "wfb"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libwfb.so

(II) Module wfb: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"

   compiled for 7.1.99.2, module version = 1.0.0

(II) Loading sub module "ramdac"

(II) LoadModule: "ramdac"(II) Module already built-in

(II) resource ranges after xf86ClaimFixedResources() call:

   [0] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xfe5df800 - 0xfe5df8ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xfe5dfc00 - 0xfe5dfcff (0x100) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xea3ff000 - 0xea3fffff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xfe77f400 - 0xfe77f4ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xfe77f800 - 0xfe77f9ff (0x200) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0x60000000 - 0x600003ff (0x400) MX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0xfe77fc00 - 0xfe77ffff (0x400) MX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0xfe800000 - 0xfe7fffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [12] -1   0   0xea3fe000 - 0xea3fefff (0x1000) MX[B](B)

   [13] -1   0   0xca300000 - 0xca31ffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

   [14] -1   0   0xfc000000 - 0xfcffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [15] -1   0   0xd0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

   [16] -1   0   0xfd000000 - 0xfdffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [17] -1   0   0xfe780000 - 0xfe7fffff (0x80000) MX[B](B)

   [18] -1   0   0xf0000000 - 0xf7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [19] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x0000b400 - 0x0000b4ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x0000b800 - 0x0000b8ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x0000bc00 - 0x0000bc07 (0x8) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x0000d400 - 0x0000d43f (0x40) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x0000d800 - 0x0000d8ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [26] -1   0   0x00000400 - 0x0000041f (0x20) IX[B]

   [27] -1   0   0x0000c000 - 0x0000c00f (0x10) IX[B]

   [28] -1   0   0x0000c400 - 0x0000c403 (0x4) IX[B]

   [29] -1   0   0x0000c800 - 0x0000c807 (0x8) IX[B]

   [30] -1   0   0x0000cc00 - 0x0000cc03 (0x4) IX[B]

   [31] -1   0   0x0000d000 - 0x0000d007 (0x8) IX[B]

   [32] -1   0   0x0000fc00 - 0x0000fc0f (0x10) IX[B]

   [33] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f0 (0x1) IX[B]

   [34] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f7 (0x8) IX[B]

   [35] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f0 (0x1) IX[B]

   [36] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f7 (0x8) IX[B]

   [37] -1   0   0x0000e800 - 0x0000e81f (0x20) IX[B]

   [38] -1   0   0x0000e400 - 0x0000e41f (0x20) IX[B]

   [39] -1   0   0x0000e000 - 0x0000e01f (0x20) IX[B]

   [40] -1   0   0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dc1f (0x20) IX[B]

   [41] -1   0   0x0000ec00 - 0x0000ec07 (0x8) IX[B](B)

(II) resource ranges after probing:

   [0] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xfe5df800 - 0xfe5df8ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xfe5dfc00 - 0xfe5dfcff (0x100) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xea3ff000 - 0xea3fffff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xfe77f400 - 0xfe77f4ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xfe77f800 - 0xfe77f9ff (0x200) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0x60000000 - 0x600003ff (0x400) MX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0xfe77fc00 - 0xfe77ffff (0x400) MX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0xfe800000 - 0xfe7fffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [12] -1   0   0xea3fe000 - 0xea3fefff (0x1000) MX[B](B)

   [13] -1   0   0xca300000 - 0xca31ffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

   [14] -1   0   0xfc000000 - 0xfcffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [15] -1   0   0xd0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

   [16] -1   0   0xfd000000 - 0xfdffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [17] -1   0   0xfe780000 - 0xfe7fffff (0x80000) MX[B](B)

   [18] -1   0   0xf0000000 - 0xf7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [19] 0   0   0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B]

   [20] 0   0   0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B]

   [21] 0   0   0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x0000b400 - 0x0000b4ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x0000b800 - 0x0000b8ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [26] -1   0   0x0000bc00 - 0x0000bc07 (0x8) IX[B]

   [27] -1   0   0x0000d400 - 0x0000d43f (0x40) IX[B]

   [28] -1   0   0x0000d800 - 0x0000d8ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [29] -1   0   0x00000400 - 0x0000041f (0x20) IX[B]

   [30] -1   0   0x0000c000 - 0x0000c00f (0x10) IX[B]

   [31] -1   0   0x0000c400 - 0x0000c403 (0x4) IX[B]

   [32] -1   0   0x0000c800 - 0x0000c807 (0x8) IX[B]

   [33] -1   0   0x0000cc00 - 0x0000cc03 (0x4) IX[B]

   [34] -1   0   0x0000d000 - 0x0000d007 (0x8) IX[B]

   [35] -1   0   0x0000fc00 - 0x0000fc0f (0x10) IX[B]

   [36] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f0 (0x1) IX[B]

   [37] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f7 (0x8) IX[B]

   [38] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f0 (0x1) IX[B]

   [39] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f7 (0x8) IX[B]

   [40] -1   0   0x0000e800 - 0x0000e81f (0x20) IX[B]

   [41] -1   0   0x0000e400 - 0x0000e41f (0x20) IX[B]

   [42] -1   0   0x0000e000 - 0x0000e01f (0x20) IX[B]

   [43] -1   0   0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dc1f (0x20) IX[B]

   [44] -1   0   0x0000ec00 - 0x0000ec07 (0x8) IX[B](B)

   [45] 0   0   0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B]

   [46] 0   0   0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B]

(II) Setting vga for screen 0.

(**) NVIDIA(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32

(==) NVIDIA(0): RGB weight 888

(==) NVIDIA(0): Default visual is TrueColor

(==) NVIDIA(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)

(**) NVIDIA(0): Option "NoLogo" "true"

(**) NVIDIA(0): Option "NvAGP" "1"

(**) NVIDIA(0): Option "AddARGBGLXVisuals" "true"

(**) NVIDIA(0): Option "DynamicTwinView" "False"

(**) NVIDIA(0): Enabling RENDER acceleration

(**) NVIDIA(0): Use of NVIDIA internal AGP requested

(II) NVIDIA(0): Support for GLX with the Damage and Composite X extensions is

(II) NVIDIA(0):     enabled.

(II) NVIDIA(0): NVIDIA GPU GeForce 6200 (NV44) at PCI:1:0:0 (GPU-0)

(--) NVIDIA(0): Memory: 262144 kBytes

(--) NVIDIA(0): VideoBIOS: 05.44.a2.14.01

(--) NVIDIA(0): Interlaced video modes are supported on this GPU

(--) NVIDIA(0): Connected display device(s) on GeForce 6200 at PCI:1:0:0:

(--) NVIDIA(0):     Samsung SyncMaster (CRT-1)

(--) NVIDIA(0): Samsung SyncMaster (CRT-1): 400.0 MHz maximum pixel clock

(II) NVIDIA(0): Assigned Display Device: CRT-1

(WW) NVIDIA(0): No valid modes for "1280×1024"; removing.

(WW) NVIDIA(0): No valid modes for "1024×768"; removing.

(WW) NVIDIA(0): No valid modes for "800×600"; removing.

(WW) NVIDIA(0): No valid modes for "640×480"; removing.

(WW) NVIDIA(0): 

(WW) NVIDIA(0): Unable to validate any modes; falling back to the default mode

(WW) NVIDIA(0):     "nvidia-auto-select".

(WW) NVIDIA(0): 

(II) NVIDIA(0): Validated modes:

(II) NVIDIA(0):     "nvidia-auto-select"

(II) NVIDIA(0): Virtual screen size determined to be 1280 x 1024

(--) NVIDIA(0): DPI set to (85, 86); computed from "UseEdidDpi" X config

(--) NVIDIA(0):     option

(**) NVIDIA(0): Enabling 32-bit ARGB GLX visuals.

(--) Depth 24 pixmap format is 32 bpp

(II) do I need RAC?  No, I don't.

(II) resource ranges after preInit:

   [0] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xfe5df800 - 0xfe5df8ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xfe5dfc00 - 0xfe5dfcff (0x100) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xea3ff000 - 0xea3fffff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xfe77f400 - 0xfe77f4ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xfe77f800 - 0xfe77f9ff (0x200) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0x60000000 - 0x600003ff (0x400) MX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0xfe77fc00 - 0xfe77ffff (0x400) MX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0xfe800000 - 0xfe7fffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [12] -1   0   0xea3fe000 - 0xea3fefff (0x1000) MX[B](B)

   [13] -1   0   0xca300000 - 0xca31ffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

   [14] -1   0   0xfc000000 - 0xfcffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [15] -1   0   0xd0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

   [16] -1   0   0xfd000000 - 0xfdffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [17] -1   0   0xfe780000 - 0xfe7fffff (0x80000) MX[B](B)

   [18] -1   0   0xf0000000 - 0xf7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [19] 0   0   0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B]

   [20] 0   0   0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B]

   [21] 0   0   0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x0000b400 - 0x0000b4ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x0000b800 - 0x0000b8ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [26] -1   0   0x0000bc00 - 0x0000bc07 (0x8) IX[B]

   [27] -1   0   0x0000d400 - 0x0000d43f (0x40) IX[B]

   [28] -1   0   0x0000d800 - 0x0000d8ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [29] -1   0   0x00000400 - 0x0000041f (0x20) IX[B]

   [30] -1   0   0x0000c000 - 0x0000c00f (0x10) IX[B]

   [31] -1   0   0x0000c400 - 0x0000c403 (0x4) IX[B]

   [32] -1   0   0x0000c800 - 0x0000c807 (0x8) IX[B]

   [33] -1   0   0x0000cc00 - 0x0000cc03 (0x4) IX[B]

   [34] -1   0   0x0000d000 - 0x0000d007 (0x8) IX[B]

   [35] -1   0   0x0000fc00 - 0x0000fc0f (0x10) IX[B]

   [36] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f0 (0x1) IX[B]

   [37] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f7 (0x8) IX[B]

   [38] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f0 (0x1) IX[B]

   [39] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f7 (0x8) IX[B]

   [40] -1   0   0x0000e800 - 0x0000e81f (0x20) IX[B]

   [41] -1   0   0x0000e400 - 0x0000e41f (0x20) IX[B]

   [42] -1   0   0x0000e000 - 0x0000e01f (0x20) IX[B]

   [43] -1   0   0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dc1f (0x20) IX[B]

   [44] -1   0   0x0000ec00 - 0x0000ec07 (0x8) IX[B](B)

   [45] 0   0   0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B]

   [46] 0   0   0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B]

(II) NVIDIA(0): Initialized GPU GART.

(II) NVIDIA(0): Unable to connect to the ACPI daemon; the ACPI daemon may not

(II) NVIDIA(0):     be running or the "AcpidSocketPath" X configuration option

(II) NVIDIA(0):     may not be set correctly.  When the ACPI daemon is

(II) NVIDIA(0):     available, the NVIDIA X driver can use it to receive ACPI

(II) NVIDIA(0):     events.  For details, please see the "ConnectToAcpid" and

(II) NVIDIA(0):     "AcpidSocketPath" X configuration options in Appendix B: X

(II) NVIDIA(0):     Config Options in the README.

(II) NVIDIA(0): Setting mode "nvidia-auto-select"

(II) Loading extension NV-GLX

(II) NVIDIA(0): NVIDIA 3D Acceleration Architecture Initialized

(II) NVIDIA(0): Using the NVIDIA 2D acceleration architecture

(==) NVIDIA(0): Backing store disabled

(==) NVIDIA(0): Silken mouse enabled

(**) NVIDIA(0): DPMS enabled

(II) Loading extension NV-CONTROL

(WW) NVIDIA(0): Option "ReducedBlanking" is not used

(==) RandR enabled

(II) Setting vga for screen 0.

(II) Initializing built-in extension MIT-SHM

(II) Initializing built-in extension XInputExtension

(II) Initializing built-in extension XTEST

(II) Initializing built-in extension XKEYBOARD

(II) Initializing built-in extension XC-APPGROUP

(II) Initializing built-in extension XAccessControlExtension

(II) Initializing built-in extension SECURITY

(II) Initializing built-in extension XINERAMA

(II) Initializing built-in extension XFIXES

(II) Initializing built-in extension XFree86-Bigfont

(II) Initializing built-in extension RENDER

(II) Initializing built-in extension RANDR

(II) Initializing built-in extension COMPOSITE

(II) Initializing built-in extension DAMAGE

(II) Initializing built-in extension XEVIE

(II) Initializing extension GLX

(**) Option "CoreKeyboard"

(**) Keyboard0: Core Keyboard

(**) Option "Protocol" "standard"

(**) Keyboard0: Protocol: standard

(**) Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

(**) Option "XkbRules" "xorg"

(**) Keyboard0: XkbRules: "xorg"

(**) Option "XkbModel" "pc105"

(**) Keyboard0: XkbModel: "pc105"

(**) Option "XkbLayout" "es"

(**) Keyboard0: XkbLayout: "es"

(**) Option "CustomKeycodes" "off"

(**) Keyboard0: CustomKeycodes disabled

(**) Option "Protocol" "IMPS/2"

(**) PS/2 Mouse: Device: "/dev/input/mice"

(**) PS/2 Mouse: Protocol: "IMPS/2"

(**) Option "SendCoreEvents" "true"

(**) PS/2 Mouse: always reports core events

(**) Option "CorePointer"

(**) PS/2 Mouse: Core Pointer

(**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

(**) Option "Emulate3Buttons" "true"

(**) Option "Emulate3Timeout" "70"

(**) PS/2 Mouse: Emulate3Buttons, Emulate3Timeout: 70

(**) Option "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

(**) PS/2 Mouse: ZAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5

(**) PS/2 Mouse: Buttons: 9

(**) PS/2 Mouse: Sensitivity: 1

(**) Option "Protocol" "Microsoft"

(**) Serial Mouse: Device: "/dev/ttyS0"

(**) Serial Mouse: Protocol: "Microsoft"

(**) Option "SendCoreEvents" "true"

(**) Serial Mouse: always reports core events

(**) Option "CorePointer" "False"

(**) Option "Device" "/dev/ttyS0"

(**) Option "BaudRate" "1200"

(**) Option "StopBits" "1"

(**) Option "DataBits" "7"

(**) Option "Parity" "None"

(**) Option "Vmin" "1"

(**) Option "Vtime" "0"

(**) Option "FlowControl" "None"

(**) Option "Emulate3Buttons" "true"

(**) Option "Emulate3Timeout" "70"

(**) Serial Mouse: Emulate3Buttons, Emulate3Timeout: 70

(**) Serial Mouse: ZAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5

(**) Serial Mouse: Buttons: 9

(**) Serial Mouse: Sensitivity: 1

(**) Serial Mouse: BaudRate: 1200

(**) Option "Protocol" "IMPS/2"

(**) USB Mouse: Device: "/dev/input/mice"

(**) USB Mouse: Protocol: "IMPS/2"

(**) Option "SendCoreEvents" "true"

(**) USB Mouse: always reports core events

(**) Option "CorePointer" "False"

(**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

(**) Option "Buttons" "5"

(==) USB Mouse: Emulate3Buttons, Emulate3Timeout: 50

(**) Option "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

(**) USB Mouse: ZAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5

(**) USB Mouse: Buttons: 9

(**) USB Mouse: Sensitivity: 1

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "USB Mouse" (type: MOUSE)

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Serial Mouse" (type: MOUSE)

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "PS/2 Mouse" (type: MOUSE)

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Keyboard0" (type: KEYBOARD)

(II) PS/2 Mouse: ps2EnableDataReporting: succeeded

(II) USB Mouse: ps2EnableDataReporting: succeeded

(II) NVIDIA(0): Setting mode "1280x1024"

(II) 3rd Button detected: disabling emulate3Button
```

Saludos

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Parece que vas a necesitar una segunda opinión por que no le veo nada raro por ningún lado (o un par de semanas, hasta que se te acostumbre el ojo a que va mas lento y te olvidés del problema, la gran windows vista, que le dicen)...

Por que no probás borrando tu xorg.conf y generando uno nuevo? Nomás por descartar, que se ve bastante manoseado el que usás actualmente...

Salud!

----------

## achaw

Gracias Inodoro por tu interes. La verdad es que ya lo probe con los mismos resultados...

Saludos

----------

## AnimAlf

 *Inodoro_Pereyra wrote:*   

> no le veo nada raro por ningún lado

 

```
(WW) Duplicate core pointer devices.  Removing core pointer attribute from "Serial Mouse"

(WW) Duplicate core pointer devices.  Removing core pointer attribute from "USB Mouse"
```

 *Inodoro_Pereyra wrote:*   

> hasta que se te acostumbre el ojo a que va mas lento

 

hipermetrope como este menda, pues nada, a relajarse fácilmente con un lápiz y escribir en minúsculas y con la a redondita (en la que ver esa colita que parece una pestaña) ojo, oja, ajo ... je je je, y sólo ver esos rostros que sin más impulsan a ponerse uno manos al Gimp ...

 *Quote:*   

> Por que no probás borrando tu xorg.conf y generando uno nuevo?

 

exact@, y guardar los otros para ir mejorando el que va a funcionar 

animalf@keeper ~ $ xorgconfig --help

Saludos

----------

## achaw

 *AnimAlf wrote:*   

>  *Inodoro_Pereyra wrote:*   no le veo nada raro por ningún lado 
> 
> ```
> (WW) Duplicate core pointer devices.  Removing core pointer attribute from "Serial Mouse"
> 
> ...

 

Amigo, cada dia entiendo menos tus posts....

----------

## AnimAlf

 *achaw wrote:*   

> Amigo, cada dia entiendo menos tus posts....

 

La respuesta anterior se entiende, vamos no me digas que no   :Confused:   Si es por lo de los ojos no es para disgustar a nadie, que es muy chulo ver los resultado si quien lo hace tiene buen arte. (y este menda que escribe es hipermétrope, que ve más de un ojo que del otro  :Wink:  )

Si quieres un reto, es al que me he cortado de contestar por que no se como hacerlo, en el post en donde hablan de las expresiones regulares. He estado un rato para encontrar la que me hacía falta a mi. Quiero capturar la lista de codecs del mplayer, eso que sale tras la orden mplayer -vo help, he averiguado lo de los parentesis, pero no se como adaptarlo a su ejemplo, mira.

primero primero tenía esto: y todo bien me devuelve las líneas que empiezan por tabulación, pero sólo me interesa la lista de codecs

mplayer -vo help | sed -n  "/^\t\(.*\)\t.*/p"

con lo que hago sustituciones con los parentesis del siguiente modo

mplayer -vo help | sed -n  "s/\(^\t\\)\(.*\)\(\t.*\)/\\2/p"

pero ahora me explique como traslado esta respuesta al otro thread, ya que no me se explicar   :Crying or Very sad:  ni entiendo mucho ... que me cuesta un montón sacar una expresión de estas   :Embarassed: 

Saludos

----------

## the incredible hurd

¿Algún motivo por el que uses Option "NvAGP" "1"?, ¿tienes alguna placa base/madre nForce?, la mía lo es, pero siempre he usado agpgart ("2") y el valor por defecto ("3") parece el más sano. Es curiosidad, quizá puda obtener más rendimiento así.

En cuanto al section "Module" type1 (o xtt, no recuerdo bien) es incompatible con freetype; me decanto a pensar que esa es la respuesta a tu pregunta. Habilita únicamente "freetype", incluye a todos los demás y quita todos los módulos incompatibles, te aseguro que únicamente con "freetype" basta. Si tienes freetype-2.5 o superior asegúrate de volver a 

```
emerge -1 libXfont libXfontcache
```

tal y como se indica en el ewarn de freetype.

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Un grande el de verde... Una de esas respuestas contundentes que hará que este hilo vaya a mis favoritos para tenerlo a mano.

Salud!

----------

## opotonil

Me ha entrado curiosidad con la opcion DPMS de la seccion "Device", ya que me sonaba que iba en la seccion "Monitor" y mirando en nvidia (http://es.download.nvidia.com/XFree86/Linux-x86_64/173.08/README/appendix-b.html) no la veo por ningun lado.

Salu2.

----------

## achaw

Gracias, probe todos sus consejos, que me sirven mucho para informarme pero sin resultados. Sigo culpando a hal  :Smile: 

 *AnimAlf wrote:*   

>  *achaw wrote:*   Amigo, cada dia entiendo menos tus posts.... 
> 
> La respuesta anterior se entiende, vamos no me digas que no    Si es por lo de los ojos no es para disgustar a nadie, que es muy chulo ver los resultado si quien lo hace tiene buen arte. (y este menda que escribe es hipermétrope, que ve más de un ojo que del otro  )
> 
> Si quieres un reto, es al que me he cortado de contestar por que no se como hacerlo, en el post en donde hablan de las expresiones regulares. He estado un rato para encontrar la que me hacía falta a mi. Quiero capturar la lista de codecs del mplayer, eso que sale tras la orden mplayer -vo help, he averiguado lo de los parentesis, pero no se como adaptarlo a su ejemplo, mira.
> ...

 

En cuanto a lo tuypo, no entiendo que es lo que queres hacer exactamente, abri un nuevo post y explicate mejor asi te podemos ayudar.

Saludos

----------

## AnimAlf

 *achaw wrote:*   

> En cuanto a lo tuypo, no entiendo que es lo que queres hacer exactamente, abri un nuevo post y explicate mejor asi te podemos ayudar.

 

ok. Si me encuentro en un callejón sin salida, no lo dudaré, veo que enseguida aparecen soluciones :-))

----------

